# Trailer for Coleman Crawdad



## pbw

Since I have a toyota avalon need a trailer for my crawdad. Options at harbor freight boat trailer or maybe a standard 4 x 8 trailer since I won't be needing to actually back the boat into the water. What are everyones thought?


----------



## Waterwings

There are a couple guys around here who I've seen use flat utility trailers for small rigs. Properly lashed-on it should work fine for a Crawdad. How much does one weigh?


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> There are a couple guys around here who I've seen use flat utility trailers for small rigs. Properly lashed-on it should work fine for a Crawdad. How much does one weigh?




They can't weigh much I can pick it up, maybe 100lbs?


----------



## Waterwings

pbw said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple guys around here who I've seen use flat utility trailers for small rigs. Properly lashed-on it should work fine for a Crawdad. How much does one weigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't weigh much I can pick it up, maybe 100lbs?
Click to expand...



A flat trailer should work fine. There's a guy around here that has a one-man crawdad-type rig that he carries in the back of his Ford Expedition (folds the rear seats down), and still gets the rear hatch closed. He goes all over both city park lakes using one paddle.


----------



## pbw

Today I found a Harbor Freight 4x8 trailer for a great price on craigslist and best of all it had never been used. Nice retired gentleman had purchased it to tow his granddaughters go-cart but then she stopped riding the go-cart.


----------



## Waterwings

Cool deal! Post some pics of the Crawdad & trailer when you get a chance. 8)


----------



## pbw




----------



## Waterwings

Sharp looking rig! 8)


----------



## dougdad

cool, a couple of carpeted bunks to protect the bottom, and your good to go !!


----------



## pbw

Anyone ever haul these things on a trailer? Its near impossible to keep them strapped down!


----------



## ben2go

Guides and bunks will help out.A winch post wouldn't be practical on that trailer but a removable bow stop and a rachet strap would help also.


----------



## ben2go

Here is the idea I had.Everything will drop into the stake pockets and no tools need for removal.The only thing is the side guides will need to be built out to keep the boat centered.Then just use a rachet strap to keep the bow tight to the stops and one to hold the stern down.Sorry my photo chop skills aren't to good but it gets the idea across.I hope.


----------



## huntinfool

Get a carpeted bunk underneath and you should be able to launch by disconnecting the lights and backing right in the water. You should be able to load it the same way. Buy you some ratchet type straps to hold it down as they are so light the wind will make them fly!


----------



## pbw

I'm working on trying to design something similar. I don't back the trailer into the water I just carry it.


----------

